# Sewer Hose Question



## KNicholas2 (Nov 18, 2016)

As I research a new sewer hose, it makes sense to me that the interior of the hose should be smooth - not "ribbed". I am intrigued by the RhinoFlex hoses, the interior appears to have the texture of the wire encasement. What is the current thought on this? Is there a good quality smooth surface hose that is recommended?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rhino hose is by far the best hose on the market...IMHO. I have their hose and extension.

https://www.amazon.com/Camco-39761-RhinoFLEX-Swivel-Fittings/dp/B002OUMVWY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480751174&sr=8-2&keywords=rino+hose


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using rhinoflex hose since 2008. In that time I had to replace it once due to pin holes. Overall have been really happy with it. The swivel fittings make life easier. I would recommend the 20' kit for the few dollars more it costs. Our 250RS has the sewer connection forward of the tires. Here in Washington State, many of the state parks have the sewer connection as far to the back of the pad as possible. Many times that extra hose has made the difference in reaching the drain. The entire kit except for the elbow fits in our rear bumper. Mine is a 15' plus a 5' but it should all work out the same. The hose screws onto the fittings. To make sure they don't leak apply a healthy amount of petroleum jelly to the end of the hose before screwing it on.

https://www.amazon.com/Camco-39742-RhinoFLEX-Swivel-Fitting/dp/B01HPHR30U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480791729&sr=8-1&keywords=rhinoflex+20+kit


----------



## KNicholas2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you for your input.

Kim


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

another vote for the rhino hose. ours have been subjected to all kinds of use and abuse for 8 years, and we use the trailer 3-4 months each year. and I'm still using the original hoses and they are holding up well.


----------

